# huge turtle



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

now this is what i call a snapper










DAMN..COPY THE URL AND PASTE IT..


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i love that turtle.
heres some more pics.

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...showtopic=54846

dixon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i love that turtle.
> heres some more pics.
> 
> http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...showtopic=54846
> ...


 AWESOME DIXON..THANKS


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

...wow


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn big fish.

Here it is for you lazy folks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anapsids rock!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam look at that mouth


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Sadly that specimen is far from a record....
They are incredible animals with incredibly long lives, unless of course they live in Louisiana, and then they chop em up for food, which is ludicrous since a 100 lb speciman only yields 35 lbs of edible meat.....sorry, I was venting...
And yes Acestro, the anapsid skull is a serious work of art isn't it.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I was watching the show Killer Instinct the other night on The Outdoor Life Network
and they hauled one of these into the boat they were in. The host was saying that
it weighed at least 100lbs. It was huge!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> a 100 lb speciman only yields 35 lbs of edible meat


 does the viable meat come mostly off the neck and legs?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Sadly that specimen is far from a record....
> They are incredible animals with incredibly long lives, unless of course they live in Louisiana, and then they chop em up for food, which is ludicrous since a 100 lb speciman only yields 35 lbs of edible meat.....sorry, I was venting...
> And yes Acestro, the anapsid skull is a serious work of art isn't it.


 agreed.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

he said that thing almost took a couple fingers but hes big enough to take a whole

damn arm


----------

